# How to store stock designs?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I am finally getting my wesite up and going (still have a lot to add, but it's up . I would like to run and store some of my design transfers for wholesale and retail use so I'm not having to run a few here and there. What is the best way to store them so they don't get messed up, especially if I want to ship them out for wholesale use?

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

diana13t said:


> I am finally getting my wesite up and going (still have a lot to add, but it's up . I would like to run and store some of my design transfers for wholesale and retail use so I'm not having to run a few here and there. What is the best way to store them so they don't get messed up, especially if I want to ship them out for wholesale use?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


I use pizza boxes. You can get 50 blank ones from Uline for about $25. They stack well and the blank ones you can label.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks GN, that is an fabulous idea!!!


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

put them in plastic bags. That is also a good way ! Save from the moisturizer just


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

GN said:


> I use pizza boxes. You can get 50 blank ones from Uline for about $25. They stack well and the blank ones you can label.


Thanks for the great idea. I am moving into a warehouse/store space and was trying to find some economical storange options.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

GN said:


> I use pizza boxes. You can get 50 blank ones from Uline for about $25. They stack well and the blank ones you can label.


I cannot take credit for that! I found that solution on the good 'ole T-shirt forums!  

Just passing on what I've learned here and that it works well for me!


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Must be a really crunchy pizza. I know the current fad is to bling _everything_ you see, but really...


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

If you are looking for something like a piece of furniture, a blueprint cabinet would work perfectly. You could divide the drawers and there are places to label on each drawer.

I would love to have one, but living in an RV there is no space


----------

